# Audio Level Complaints on Facebook Live & Setup



## fatrecording (Jun 7, 2020)

Very new to all this. But very experienced at analog audio engineering and mixing though.
I was streaming a live band from my studio recording space with the help of a friend. The setup was the ATEM mini pro feeding into OBS. Audio was fed from my analog mixer into the camera to avoid sync/delay issues. There were 3 cameras connected via hdmi. But audio was coming from the one camera source that was receiving the audio mix from my analog console.

During broadcasting two things happened that I want to fix:
1. There were a few complaints from phone/ipad listeners that the volume of the stream was too low. I am taking the audio directly into the camera via xlr inputs to the camera into the atem into obs. At one point, we tried maximizing the camera, and obs output levels way into red and it was still somewhat quiet to a few and then obviously was distorting. I went into my camera via xlr inputs fed from my analog mixing console which outputs +22db before distortion and has lots of headroom.

2. In researching this extensively most recommended to feed the audio into the video camera to avoid any sync/delay issues in the stream.  It went into the atem mini pro into obs via the usb c output. There were still still issues on the audio/video though.

My first question is how do I max out audio to make it louder but without distorting for listeners? Oddly enough plenty loud from laptops with headphones. Any advanced audio settings in OBS that might have been overlooked? Maybe the ATEM settings? But it seemed low on cell phones. Perhaps I need to do more compression and limiting going into the camera?

Also any explanations on why there a sync/delay issue even though video and audio were coming thru on a single HDMI?


----------



## Tom Williams (Jul 31, 2020)

I'm having exactly the same problem.  People on phones and tablets are complaining and people on computers are wondering what everyone else is complaining about.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Jul 31, 2020)

From another newbie also a few months into this whole streaming thing.... my take (and I could easily be wrong)
The issue is the mobile device people are using... not the stream you are sending.
*if* folks on mobile device hook up external speakers, they'll probably be good to go.
*if* you only have mobile listeners, then you can adjust audio to optimize for them (causing a problem for anyone else)

so, in our circumstance with multiple receiving devices (mobile, PC, streaming devices (Roku, smart TVs, etc), on a single stream.... mobile users have to 'fix' their audio output to meet their needs (powered speakers, or headphones, or ??).
 I'll watch this to see if someone has a better answer. I've seen comments about using audio compression, etc.. which isn't a bad idea for speech, but more nuanced a consideration for music
Good luck


----------

